# Difference between armor/weapon/blacksmithing?



## Cillus (Sep 29, 2008)

I can understand the diff between armor and weapons. But blacksmithing? In games I always saw one or the other: armor/weaponsmithing seperated, or an all-encompassing blacksmithing craft.
I'm having a bit of a time wrapping my head around this one. Additionally, is there a manual anywhere dedicated to crafts?

Thank you.


----------



## aboyd (Sep 29, 2008)

I house rule it as one of the things you describe -- blacksmithing encompasses all.  I've no idea what that affects (other than being able to consolidate some skill points), but I just assume that any rule that applied to armorsmithing & weaponsmithing is now rolled into blacksmithing.  Works OK so far.


----------



## Herzog (Sep 29, 2008)

Note that, according to some of the (golem/homunculus) creation rules there also seems to be 'metalworking'.

I have become completely frustrated with the crafting rules.
In my opinion, they have been created to support NPC craftsmen, who have either the skill and/or the time to spend years to create one set of masterwork armour.

For PC's, they are completely unworkable. Both because there is no telling which craft skills you should take, and because normal adventurers don't have the time to create stuff on their own.

Talk to your DM or, if you are the DM, take craft skills that are generic enough to be applicable (as mentioned, taking 'blacksmithing' to include armour and weapon smithing) and try to get your hands on 'fabricate' to reduce the crafting time to virtually zero.

It's the only way to be able to use the crafting skills without getting frustrated.

Oh, one last thing: if you use the above to break the game's economy, you're not getting it.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Sep 29, 2008)

Cillus said:


> I can understand the diff between armor and weapons. But blacksmithing? In games I always saw one or the other: armor/weaponsmithing seperated, or an all-encompassing blacksmithing craft.
> I'm having a bit of a time wrapping my head around this one. Additionally, is there a manual anywhere dedicated to crafts?
> 
> Thank you.



 Armor Smith makes armor
Weapon Smith makes Weapons
Blacksmith makes tools like tea pots, etc. Basically, any non-weapon/armor can be made.


----------



## Shades of Green (Sep 29, 2008)

Blacksmiths should probably be able to make simple metal weapons and shields (as well as arrowheads); martial or exotic weapons or masterwork weapons would need Weapon Smith; armor or masterwork shields would need Armour Smith.


----------



## Delta (Sep 29, 2008)

Herzog said:


> In my opinion, they have been created to support NPC craftsmen, who have either the skill and/or the time to spend years to create one set of masterwork armour.
> 
> For PC's, they are completely unworkable. Both because there is no telling which craft skills you should take, and because normal adventurers don't have the time to create stuff on their own.




Pesonally, that's about the strongest argument for exactly why I like the crafting rules as written. That's precisely the effect I would want out of them.


----------

